# Abc's Of What Is In Your Home



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

Going ABC style,list whats in your house 

A - Apples


I posted this game on city-data and its doing well (On the games base) and I posted it also on diyaudio but its not doing good there


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

B - Beer.


----------



## mrknowitall526 (Nov 19, 2014)

Dude111 said:


> Going ABC style,list whats in your house
> 
> A - Apples
> 
> I posted this game on city-data and its doing well (On the games base) and I posted it also on diyaudio but its not doing good there


C - Cookies

Did you post it on DSLR?? I've seen you post there, too!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

D - DVR Because someone had to post that.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Eggs


----------



## DN2014 (Mar 29, 2014)

Food


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

Goonies (1985) - A good movie I have on VHS  (Its not a pure copy however,I would love findine one that is!!)

H


----------



## Eva (Nov 8, 2013)

I - Ice


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Dude111 said:


> Goonies (1985) - A good movie I have on VHS  (Its not a pure copy however,I would love findine one that is!!)
> 
> H


Missed that letter ... so "Hammer".



Eva said:


> I - Ice


J - Jelly


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

Kansas - Leftoverture (Thier 1976 album -- I love it!)

L


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

Loverboy (1989) - I love this movie!! (Have it on VHS)

M


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

M - Movies. Being a film buff I have a vast collection of Blu-rays and DVDs.


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

N - Newspaper, reading it now.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

O - Oreos!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

P - Protein 


Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Quilt - the black, gray and gold one my housekeeper just removed and put away for the summer.

R


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

Ravioli!!!! (The BEEF kind from Aldi's -- I LOVE THEM!!!!!!!!)

S


----------



## onan38 (Jul 17, 2008)

Speakers.


T


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Telephone ... yep, a land line.

U


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Underwear _(Yes, Mother, clean and no holes. In case I die in an accident, I wouldn't want you to be embarrassed.)_

V


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Vitamins 

W


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

Watermelon 

X


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

X-acto knife

Y


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Wife's Yogurt......Z.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Z - Zipper. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

Apples

B


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Balls*

I was wondering why the 1st round took only 25 posts so I checked and
noticed that at post #8, Eva skipped the "H" and posted "ice" instead.

*soccer, softball, golf, tennis and others


C


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Cats......D


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

D - DVDs. 

E


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Weird, I got E again.

ELECTRONICS


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

F - Furniture 

G


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steve053 (May 11, 2007)

peds48 said:


> F - Furniture
> 
> G
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


G - Glue (oddly enough to fix a piece of Furniture)

H


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

H - Hangers

I


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I - iPhone

J


Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## boukengreen (Sep 22, 2009)

peds48 said:


> I - iPhone
> 
> J
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


J - Jelly

K

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

K - keys

L


Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## boukengreen (Sep 22, 2009)

L - Lights

M


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

Money

N


----------



## boukengreen (Sep 22, 2009)

N Napkins

O


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

On golden Pond - 1981 (A movie I have on VHS -- Love it so much)

P


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*P*honograph records

Q

(What's a VHS?  )


----------



## boukengreen (Sep 22, 2009)

Q - Quilts

R


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drpjr (Nov 23, 2007)

R - Rototiller To help dig up an old thread.

S


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

S- Sugar

T


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

T for Tinsel! The wife loves it!

U


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

U Underwear

V


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

*V*ideo Cassette Recorder

*W*


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

*W* Whiskey bottle

*X*


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

X...... X-Acto Knife......Y


----------



## bmetelsky (Mar 1, 2009)

*Y *Yellow Onion

*Z*


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

*Z*ucchini

*A*


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Angostura

*B*


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

*B*ourbon

*C*


----------



## boukengreen (Sep 22, 2009)

Computer

D


There are somethings arrows can't kill, 
For everything else there's Master Sword


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

*D*rain

*E*


----------



## boukengreen (Sep 22, 2009)

*E*ggs

*F*


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

*F* connectors....hundreds of them!!

*G*


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*G*round corn (that's grits, y'all)

*H*


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

*H*ot Dogs

*I*


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

*I*ntercom

*J*


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Drucifer said:


> *I*ntercom
> 
> *J*


Jewelry Box......K


----------



## boukengreen (Sep 22, 2009)

*K*etchup

*L*


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

*L*iquor

*M*


----------



## boukengreen (Sep 22, 2009)

*M*ouse

*N*


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Napkins

*O*


----------



## boukengreen (Sep 22, 2009)

*O*ptical Disc

*P*


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

boukengreen said:


> *O*ptical Disc
> 
> *P*


Paper Towel......Q


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Quilt

*R
*


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

In line with my answer for L... 

*R*um

*S*


----------



## boukengreen (Sep 22, 2009)

*S*ink

*T*


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

*T*humb Tacks

*U*


----------



## boukengreen (Sep 22, 2009)

*U*SB Drive

*V*


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

*V*enetian blinds

*W*


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

*W*ashing Machine

*X*


----------



## boukengreen (Sep 22, 2009)

*X*acto knife

*Y*


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Yams

*Z*


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Antique Zenith Radio......A


----------



## boukengreen (Sep 22, 2009)

*A*pples

*B*


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*B*ody (mine)

*C*


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Closets

*D*


----------



## boukengreen (Sep 22, 2009)

*D*oors

*E*


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Earl Grey Tea......F


----------



## boukengreen (Sep 22, 2009)

MysteryMan said:


> Earl Grey Tea......


I hope it's hot

*F*loppy drive

*G

*


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Grapes

*H*


----------



## Eva (Nov 8, 2013)

*H*eater

*I*


----------



## boukengreen (Sep 22, 2009)

*I*ce

*J*


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Jelly

*K*


----------



## boukengreen (Sep 22, 2009)

*K*ettle

*L*


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Lemonade

*M*


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

This letter is too easy...

*M*ilk

*N*


----------



## boukengreen (Sep 22, 2009)

*N*otes

*O*


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Oktoberfest Beer......P


----------



## boukengreen (Sep 22, 2009)

*P*otato

*Q*


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Quaker Oatmeal

*R*


----------



## boukengreen (Sep 22, 2009)

*R*ice

*S*


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

*S*ugar, "File Under Easy Listening" CD

*T*


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Tables

*U*


----------



## boukengreen (Sep 22, 2009)

*U*SB cable

*V*


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

V - Vacumns

W


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Whisky......X


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

Xtra silverware

Y


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Yardstick

*Z*


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Cholly said:


> Yardstick
> 
> *Z*


Antique Zenith Radio......A


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

MysteryMan said:


> Antique Zenith Radio......A


I thought that was the A. 

America's Everything Package.
B?


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

Barbecue

C


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Colander

D


----------



## boukengreen (Sep 22, 2009)

*D*irectv box

*E*


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

Ear rings

F


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Dude111 said:


> Ear rings
> 
> F


Fireplace......G


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

Good 8 track tapes I like 

H


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

*H*alogen light bulb (the last one, burned out too unfortunately)

*I*


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

*I*nsulin

*J*


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Drucifer said:


> *I*nsulin
> 
> *J*


Java......K


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

*K *Kellogg cereal

*L*


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

*L*aundry

*M*


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

This one is too easy

*M*ilk

*N*


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Night light
O


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

*O*reos

*P*


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

*P*apers

*Q*


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

*Q*ueensryche CD

*R*


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

*R*adio

*S*


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

*S*ocks

*T*


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

*T*elevision

*U*


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

*U*niden handset

*V*


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

*V*odka

*W*


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

longrider said:


> *V*odka
> 
> *W*


Whiskey......X


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

*X*ylography

*Y*


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Yamaha AVRs

*Z*


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

*Z*eppoli

*A*


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

*A*mps

*B*


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

*B*athtub

*C*


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Drucifer said:


> *B*athtub
> 
> *C*


Candles......D


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

*D*ental floss

*F*


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Drucifer said:


> *D*ental floss
> 
> *F*


Got something against the fifth letter? 

*E*nd tables.

(and now F ...)


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

*F*ern

*G*


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

*G*arbage
*H*


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

dmspen said:


> *G*arbage
> *H*


Hose......I


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

*I*ce trays

*J*


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

*J*igsaw Puzzle

*K*


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

*K*eys

*L*


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

*L*ock

*M*


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Drucifer said:


> *L*ock
> 
> *M*


Mirror......N


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

*N*oodles

*O*


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

*O*range Juice

*P*


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

*P*ickup

*Q*


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

*Q*uiche

*R*


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

*R*emotes

*S*


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

*S*ugar

*T*


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Drucifer said:


> *S*ugar
> 
> *T*


Telephone......U


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

*U*tensils

*V*


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

* V*acuum Cleaner

*W*


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

*W*ater Sofener

*X*


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

*X*M receiver

*Y*


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

*Y*ogurt

*Z*


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

*Z*iploc bags

*A*


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

*A*nts

*B*


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

*B*agels

*C*


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

*C*hocolate Milk

*D*


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Drucifer said:


> *C*hocolate Milk
> 
> *D*


Dryer......E


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

*E*xercise Equipment

*F*


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

*F*ans

*G*


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

*G*inger Ale

*H*


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

*H*andle

*I*


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

*I*nsulin

*J*


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

*J*unk drawer

*K*


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

*K*ool Aide

*L*


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

*L*ighter

*M*


----------



## Eva (Nov 8, 2013)

*M*ilk

*N*


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

*N*on-Fat Milk

*O*


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

*O*ptical cable

*P*


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

*P*ickles

*Q*


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Drucifer said:


> *P*ickles
> 
> *Q*


Quilt......R


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

*R*aisins

*S*


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

*S*aucer

*T*


----------



## Jake Bailey (Oct 18, 2018)

*T*urntable

*P*


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

*U*nderwear

*V*


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

*V*ideo Camera

*W*


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

*W*ater

*X*


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

*X*_anadu_ (MCA Discovision "laser-rotted" laserdisc)

*Y*


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Yarn...Z


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

*Z*iplock bag

*A*


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

*A*node rod

*B*


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

*B*agels

*C*


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

*C*alculator

*D*


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Drapes......E


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

*É*clair

*F*


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Furniture......G


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

*G*rape jelly

*H*


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Hassock......I


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

*I*Pad

*J*


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

*J*ewelry Box

*K*


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Kettle......L


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

*L*etter Opener

*M*


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

*M*acaroni

*N*


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

*N*ightie

*O*


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Ottoman......P


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

*P*ickles

*Q*


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

*Q*ueen CD

*R*


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Refrigerator......S


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

*S*ofa

*T*


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

*T*ape

*U*


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

*U*tensils

*V*


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Venetian Blinds......W


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

*W*indows

*X*


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

*X*-mas lites

*Y*


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

*Y*odels

*Z*


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

*Z*ip ties (to hang aforementioned X-mas lites)

*A*


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Attic......B


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

*B*oxers

*C*


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

*C*arpet

*D*


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

*D*ixie Cups

*E*


----------

